# Phrag. popowii



## SlipperFan (Feb 20, 2009)

Lumper or splitter? The tag says Phrag. caudatum v. warscewiczii ‘Windy Hill’ (x self)
This is a first bloom, and for some reason, it had trouble opening -- and the pouches are a bit smushed in.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 20, 2009)

Extreme beauty!!! love the pics and the flowers!


----------



## nikv (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow! I'm sure it will be even better on it's next bloom! :clap:


----------



## Rick (Feb 20, 2009)

The flower count is good for a first timer, but the petal length seems kind of short. (Or are they still growing?)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 20, 2009)

Love the close up; the flower looks like it's been gilded.


----------



## Gilda (Feb 20, 2009)

Ditto to what everyone else has already said !!:clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2009)

Popowii, what the...? Man I'd like to kick a taxonomist in the shins!
What a great fund-raiser for an orchid event, like a dunk-the-principal booth! :evil:


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 21, 2009)

great close-up!!! Jean


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks great. Well done!


----------



## Elena (Feb 21, 2009)

Lovely, Dot!

I've had this one on my wish list for some time because I remember reading that it doesn't get too large. Yours seems to back that.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 21, 2009)

Neat! Really healthy looking plant and wonderful photos.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

So cool flowers!!! Nice colours!!!!!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 25, 2009)

Great flowers and photos!


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 26, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Popowii, what the...? Man I'd like to kick a taxonomist in the shins!
> What a great fund-raiser for an orchid event, like a dunk-the-principal booth! :evil:



Careful what you say!....Some of those taxonomists might be reading your posts... oke:

Robert


----------



## NYEric (Feb 26, 2009)

It's OK, since it's the last Thursday of the month they'll all want to wipe out whatever was done in the past so they'll become plumbers and bankers for the rest of the week! :evil:


----------



## jblanford (Feb 26, 2009)

As always Dot....Awesome photos and flowers, thanks. Jim.


----------



## CodPaph (Feb 26, 2009)

I am silly to see these wonders that you have out there in South America, and here in Brazil, it is rare to find sedllens of Phrag. so so beautiful

PS. I apologize for my bad English as well as use the google translator and sometimes it does not reflect the way I would leave the phrases!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2009)

You are doing fine, CodPaph. I'm understanding what you are saying.


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Popowii, what the...? Man I'd like to kick a taxonomist in the shins!
> What a great fund-raiser for an orchid event, like a dunk-the-principal booth! :evil:


I'd be in that line!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 27, 2009)

In the past I have shared a stein of beer with Dr. Guido Braem on several occasions, and on several different occasions closed a bar or two with Dr. Eric Christiansen, I have heard their versions of the need for some of these changes. Honestly, they are not trying to cause anyone trouble, they are just trying to get the facts straight. The problem is that the name used for a species is absolutely determined by the TYPE specimen, often that 100 year old dried out fragment of plant material glued to a cardboard and filed away in an obscure herbarium. Dr. Braem changed the name of what we used to call warscewiczianum because what was on the type specimen was not the plant that we in the hobby today had been refering to as warscewiczianum. In fact, the plant on the type sheet was what in the hobby we had been refering to as Phrag wallisii. And this sheet pre-dated the sheet naming wallisii. So the plant in the hobby today that was called warscewiczianum needed a name, and Mr Popow who is a long time friend and supporter of the orchid hobby, ans a decent guy too, was honored with the naming. And the plant we used to call wallisii had to revert to the earliest valid name given to it which was warscewiczianum. This will really play hell with the RHS hybrid registrations, but I suppose time will sort it out. Of course I am having problems remembering the changes, but eventually I will get used to it. - Leo


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

So you you can imagine what an easy time those of us who weren't personally involved in the, 'write a bunch of names on scraps of paper, toss them down the steps, and name each species by whatever step the paper lands on', renaming process will have remembering! :crazy:


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 27, 2009)

nice plant and flower. it is hard getting use to the name changes as it confuses a lot of buyers


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2009)

Leo Schordje said:


> This will really play hell with the RHS hybrid registrations, but I suppose time will sort it out. Of course I am having problems remembering the changes, but eventually I will get used to it. - Leo


For some reason, I have no problem remembering popowii. But the others...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh no!!! Now they have to change the name again! :sob:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 28, 2009)

The flowers got a nice coloration...Always nice to see!


----------



## Rick (Feb 28, 2009)

SlipperFan said:


> For some reason, I have no problem remembering popowii. But the others...



At least its easier to spell than warczerjleuafajfoke:


----------



## Gilda (Feb 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> At least its easier to spell than warczerjleuafajfoke:



I'll second that !!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> At least its easier to spell than warczerjleuafajfoke:



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 28, 2009)

Rick said:


> At least its easier to spell than warczerjleuafajfoke:



 Much less pronounce it!!!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 1, 2009)

Heehee!


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 1, 2009)

Rick said:


> At least its easier to spell than warczerjleuafajfoke:





Gilda said:


> I'll second that !!



I'll third that! 



SlipperFan said:


> Much less pronounce it!!!



I'll second that!


----------

